

Is it okay to start with Rails now? - Arkid
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9455603/starting-with-ruby-on-rails-i-see-a-lot-of-criticism-everywhere-is-it-okay-to

======
kristianp
<http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2011/08/gorilla-vs-shark/>

